# PSA: Don't lead with your chin....



## Blindside (Nov 8, 2004)

I've attached a rather ugly shot of what happens when a sidekick runs into your chin, however, to benefit the anti-tobacco lobby I may advertise this as "what happens when you dip too much."  

Six stitches later and it is closed, but my jaw really doesn't want to chew very much.  No concussion and after packing my lip I won the match.  I'm moving to a double mouthpiece next week....  I'm a slow learner, but not that slow.

mutters to himelf: gaurd up! gaurd up!

Lamont


----------



## sifu Adams (Nov 8, 2004)

No better way to learn a important lesson.  I was centering at a NJ tournament and told a guy two times not to lead with the head.  the third time the medic's carryed him out with a broken nose from a spinning hook kick.  It wasn't a pretty sight.  but I think he understood what I was trying to tell him.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 8, 2004)

holy crap, bro...how did you get yourself in that predicament...? :mst:


----------



## Vadim (Nov 8, 2004)

Ouch :xtrmshock . At least you have your teeth and you won the match. Good job. 

-Vadim


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm glad you learned a valuable lesson.  I'll make sure I don't lead that way.  No loose teeth?  Wow.  Looks like it hurt real good!


----------



## Blindside (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, either I was swept or I tripped coming in too aggresively, but I wound up on the floor near the out of bounds line, I was trying to get up (and stay in bounds) when my opponent planted a beautiful sidekick on my chin.  I actually seem to recall having my gaurd up, but obviously it wasn't in the right place.  

The kick caught me on the chin, not in the teeth, which is good because my dental insurance blows.  It rolled the lip and chin into the mouth and cut my lip when the skin ran out of give, it almost drove the teeth through the lip.

It is a contact sport....

Lamont


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 8, 2004)

...ouch.  :wah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 8, 2004)

Good lord man, I'm glad that you are OK! :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 8, 2004)

That's just nasty I'm covering my eyes!   Hope you feel better soon!:asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 8, 2004)

yeah, hopefully you'll be better by spring so you can be shipped back down to our neck of the woods.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 8, 2004)

Maybe you were leading with your head and got tripped but then you were down on the ground when you were kicked.  That isn't allowed in a TKD tournament.  It sounds like a cheap shot and probably was.  We wear cages now even in our tournaments. We used to wear double mouthgards but someone lost eyesight from a detached retina once from getting hit in the eye. I think its good we have rules and better protection for this reason.

Hope you don't suffer too much from that, really looks nasty. The mouth is supposed to be the fastest to heal though.  TW


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh but those healing blisters will sure hurt!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 8, 2004)

I've personally gone a few rounds with Mr. Glass and had my **** handed to me on a platter.  most of the time, from my experience anyway, the only gear we wear are cups and hand gear to protect hands from heads, and we usually wear mat shoes.  so, if that's how he was going in his class, the he probably didn't have head gear on.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 8, 2004)

I seem to recall going pretty even with you Chad, you long lanky sorts give me fits.  

Actually this was at a tournament, and while he was barefoot, the heel really doesn't have a whole lot of padding on it.  When your opponent is down, you can score on them, it is within the rules, which is why I was trying to get up when he hit me. Not a cheap shot, a perfect shot.  He told me later that he was trying to hit me in the chest, but apparently I didn't get up fast enough.   I had headgear (no facemask), but there isn't any padding on the chin.

It is a good excuse to pig out on ice cream anyway. 

Lamont

PS: Chad, I'll be back in WV in friggin' February of all times.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 8, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I seem to recall going pretty even with you Chad, you long lanky sorts give me fits.
> 
> PS: Chad, I'll be back in WV in friggin' February of all times.


the reason they call me Yeti.    it'll be probably be a nice, muggy twenty-seven degrees when you return, hopefully the seminar will be around then.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2004)

YOWCH!  Lucky you didn't break your jaw.

 I have a problem with this too.  Duly noted - thanks!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ouch! When you gonna make it back up here? Missed you at the Classic (Didn't place, next year gonna blow their socks off!)


----------



## Zepp (Nov 9, 2004)

OW!   :erg: 

Heh, thanks for sharing Blindside.  Hope it heals fast.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 9, 2004)

I feel for you bro, I had the same thing happen to me a couple of months ago (rear-thrust kick on Encounter with Danger/Dangerous Descent).


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 9, 2004)

*hands you a popsicle and some excedrin*  Poor Lamont.. 

Your Guard is your Bestest Friend 

*Hugs* 
Get Better Soon~!!!

~Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 9, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I seem to recall going pretty even with you Chad, you long lanky sorts give me fits.


Yeah, him and his damn long *** legs!  :jedi1: 

 %-} 

I had to jam him every moment so he couldn't kick at me that much but that's what sucks about being shorter.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Yeah, him and his damn long *** legs! :jedi1:
> 
> %-}
> 
> I had to jam him every moment so he couldn't kick at me that much but that's what sucks about being shorter.


...I distinctly remember you stopping short of a cup check and my eyes going  :erg:...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 9, 2004)

You know, that was a good shot. Remembering now I think it was a good idea for me to ummm. use an open hand strike to your inner thigh.  :uhyeah: 
 artyon:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 9, 2004)

:erg: lamont that doesn't look very pleasant...i have TMJ so i could feel your pain all the way over here....yicks....trust me you call can beat on yetti as much as you want...it's great when shorter people than he is beat him...i wouldn't know that feeling i'm the short one getting used as a foot rest    .....feel better....eat some ice cream for me i can't i'm dieting yucks


----------



## Enson (Nov 9, 2004)

oh man! stay away from lemon and salt!


peace


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 9, 2004)

Perhaps now is a good time to consider a ring in your bottom lip if you ever have before. The hole in your lip should make it easier now.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 9, 2004)

> Posted by Enson: oh man! stay away from lemon and salt!



Yup, salsa and tabasco are right out!  Now I have to actually exercise to get my daily endorphin fix....



> Posted by Hollywood: Ouch! When you gonna make it back up here? Missed you at the Classic (Didn't place, next year gonna blow their socks off!)



I don't think I'll be back up there until Mr. Crews' tournament.  I'll see you then.

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (Nov 9, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> :erg: lamont that doesn't look very pleasant...i have TMJ so i could feel your pain all the way over here....yicks....trust me you call can beat on yetti as much as you want...it's great when shorter people than he is beat him...i wouldn't know that feeling i'm the short one getting used as a foot rest    .....feel better....eat some ice cream for me i can't i'm dieting yucks



Take some privates from Mr. Seigel, he knows how to get inside Chad's reach, him being a fellow short guy and all.  And I will eat some ice cream for you, you have more will power than me to give up ice cream!  

Lamont


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 9, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Take some privates from Mr. Seigel, he knows how to get inside Chad's reach, him being a fellow short guy and all.


hey, hey, hey...I gotta have my fun, too.


----------

